# Are all floor pans equal



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

To those in the know, what manufactor produces the best floor pans for fit and gauge thickness? I have found holes under my wiring in the wiring trough. I am not considering a full floor just a patch pan for the front and rear driver.
Thank you


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't know about everyone made out there but was happy with the ones I got from Ames.


----------

